# 13+1 Mil-spec S.A. 1911



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

I've only seen the Springfield Armory hi-cap 1911 on their website and was wondering why aren't people swearing by this weapon. Any one with hands on experience.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I think the avg 1911 fan wants the singlestack grip in their hand.

I think I have seen 1 in person at a gun show. If ya like Para Ordinance double stacks, it should be a nice gun


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

No experience with the Springfield widebodies, but I, too, am curious. They are the same size as the Para-Ordnance P14, and people buy plenty of those. Interchangeable mags with the P14; just a P14 clone as far as I can see.

There are a couple in the display case in a local gun store, marked "Factory Reconditioned," for $499! If didn't already have a P14 and a P13, I'd be all over that.

Still, I wonder -- is there something about them I don't know? Are they lemons? Or just undiscovered gems? Hope somebody around here can tell us.


----------

